# The Last Resting Place



## ecophotographer (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 1, 2012)

Waste not... by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Sep 1, 2012)

Both shots are truly great!  In the first the sky is beautiful and the second one is so detailed, that we can study the anatomy of the fly  
I really liked them.


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 26, 2012)




----------

